# Quick question



## Swingstar6 (Aug 11, 2003)

I heard some things about seasalt. Should i put it in my community 55gal. I got a tin foil barb, some angels, a 8 in. pelco. red tail- shark. irr shark. columbian. small ram. some bleeding hearts. some rosy barbs, zipper loach and some other random fish. Its a big mess of unorganised community. Would adding some salt be benificail?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i see no reason to add salt to the aquarium

salt is added to help heal fish that are injured or sick.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya if i were u i wouldnt add any unless your fish are sick


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sea salt has buffers that stabilize the water to a higher pH for saltwater fish. Most of the fish you have listed prefer more acidic water. I agree with the others... if your fish are healthy and active without it, why change?


----------

